# Wanted EMG horizon watch



## Iceblue

*Wanted EMG horizon watch*


View Advert


Looking to buy one off these if anyone has one that they don't love anymore

any colour combo used condition fine

pm me is anyone has one cheers andy (iceblue)




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

01/05/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£150



*Category*

Wanted


----------

